# [REQ] Optimal Dev Setup



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey all.

So I've been having a rather frustrating time as of late and all I've been encountering are problems when setting up my Dev environment. I've now noticed that many people are using older builds of Ubuntu and even completely different builds of Linux for their environment. My question is this: If you were to setup a new environment right now, what OS/Build would you use and what other things would be installed on top of that.

I know this is a ridiculous question as I should probably know all this already but I want to see what the recommended setup is. Thanks in advance!

Edit: Damn it. Definitely meant for this to be posted in Dev Gen. Can somebody move it please?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Ubuntu 10.04

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using RootzWiki


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ubuntu 10.04 sucks with Sandy Bridge Processors.


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

I have had the best luck using Fedora 16, there's a great write-up on setting it up, and its been basically trouble free for me. I've used Ubuntu from 9.04-12.04, and Mint 10-12, and I always end up with Fedora. Fedora with the Cinnamon desktop = win.

Here's the set-up tutorial...
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8037-compile-android-on-fedora-1516-by-xoomdev/


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

I personally use a combo of Archlinux and Ubuntu 10.04LTS


----------

